# Treadle lathe



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

does anybody have one on here? I'd really like to either make or buy one. What does something like that cost?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

I know where one is for sale in La.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I know where one is for sale in La.



What are they asking? Not that I'm going to buy a lathe from way over their


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2015)

Did those guys convince you of more cheating in your woodturning, Austin?

Your going real old school!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Did those guys convince you of more cheating in your woodturning, Austin?
> 
> Your going real old school!



haha I saw one at woodworking school and fell inlove with it


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

@NeilYeag isn't that what you have?


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2015)

Couldn't you just convert an old singer sewing machine


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2015)

Austin, have you considered making one? Various online plans for pole lathes. Here's one that looked pretty good.. https://www.bodgers.org.uk/plans-menu/56-making-a-treadle-or-pole-lathe


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

oh thats sweet it actually has detailed instructions!!!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

jmurray said:


> View attachment 69446



thats exactly what i want like that exact model!!!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2015)

U can find the bottoms easily, flea Mart, yard sale, c list. I got one last year for 25$ with the sewing machine and cabinet. Don't know where you'd find an old mini lathe


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

jmurray said:


> U can find the bottoms easily, flea Mart, yard sale, c list. I got one last year for 25$ with the sewing machine and cabinet. Don't know where you'd find an old mini lathe


I have access to an old mini lathe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2015)

For the record I don't own the one in the pic. :)


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

jmurray said:


> For the record I don't own the one in the pic. :)



Good because I almost made you an offer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

One day I'll be rocking one of these babies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> One day I'll be rocking one of these babies.
> 
> View attachment 69500


You gotta start off as dude in the back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 21, 2015)

jmurray said:


> You gotta start off as dude in the back



I'll probably have to find someone to rotate between turning the week and turning wood with because I'm sure it gets tiring after a while


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks to me like ya better start eatin yer wheaties if that is the route you are going to take.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 22, 2015)

Makes me tired looking at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 21, 2015)

Found the top half of my treadle lathe I'll get pictures possibly today


----------

